# 2016 LT Driver Side Wind Noise



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

There are a lot of posts on this forum about this, thought not much for Gen 2. 
I took the car to the dealer - they found a badly aligned rear driver-side door. There is less noise now, but I have another appointment Monday to make it as noiseless as the passenger side.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have them check the positioning of the weather strips between the front and rear doors. Specifically the leading strip on the rear door. If it's not seated properly you'll get wind noise.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

The top few inches of the weatherstripping between the front and rear door are not touching.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

stoenjes said:


> The top few inches of the weatherstripping between the front and rear door are not touching.


Compare this to the passenger side. If they're different you found the problem. Point this out to your service advisor so they can replace the weather stripping with the correct length.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

The dealer determined the driver door needs adjustment. Told me to take it to a dealer that also has a body shop.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

stoenjes said:


> The dealer determined the driver door needs adjustment. Told me to take it to a dealer that also has a body shop.


Did they give you a name of one? If not PM our Chevy Customer Care account with your information and ask them to find you one.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

The same dealer has another location in town with a body shop.
I have an appointment for January 10. The evaluator looked at the weather stripping, then took pictures of the gaps between the doors as well as gaps between the doors and the car body. He seemed to think the rear door needs to move forward some.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stoenjes said:


> The same dealer has another location in town with a body shop.
> I have an appointment for January 10. The evaluator looked at the weather stripping, then took pictures of the gaps between the doors as well as gaps between the doors and the car body. He seemed to think the rear door needs to move forward some.


Hi there stoenjes,

We're sorry about the wind noise you're experiencing with your Cruze, but we're glad to hear your dealership is working to resolve this for you. If you would like an additional layer of support as you work alongside them, we would be happy to help. If that is of interest, feel free to send us a private message to get started.

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

The Chevy dealer body shop had it for three days (said they were busy the first 2 days). They said they moved the latch point inward on the driver door, and it looks like they bent the top of the driver door inward. I did not receive any paperwork - quite strange.
The top few inches of the weatherstripping between the front and rear door now appear to touch. 
There is still wind noise, but less high pitched. 
I am taking it back to the dealer to complain again, and for a recall notice Wednesday (high rear brake light leak).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I still need to get my front driver's side wind noise addressed too, along with the wind noise that catches my ear from my back passenger window. After a year of ownership, the wind noise along with the other issues that seem to pop up every several weeks are starting to take its toll on me.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

The dealer took care of the Center high mounted stop lamp issue (and replaced a number of electrical components). 
They also determined the wind noise is from bad side window seals. Suspect there were/are multiple wind noise issues. Replacement seals should here in about a week. I am starting to know the service technicians on a first name basis.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

The dealership replaced the side window seals. No more wind noise.
I believe I had two wind noise issues:
- front door did not meet the back door properly
- window seals
All is quiet now, after five service trips.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Did you have to "fight" the service department at all? Or were they pretty quick/willing to do everything to fix your problem? 

I'm having wind noise issues on my 2016 as well, but after acknowledging the noise and changing the door seals, now the dealership is saying that the noise is normal. The service advisor claims he took one of the cars off the lot to compare and that my wind noise is normal. But I just test drove one tonight from the same dealership, and it's definitely not normal, not even close.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jsnowbordr47 said:


> Did you have to "fight" the service department at all? Or were they pretty quick/willing to do everything to fix your problem?
> 
> I'm having wind noise issues on my 2016 as well, but after acknowledging the noise and changing the door seals, now the dealership is saying that the noise is normal. The service advisor claims he took one of the cars off the lot to compare and that my wind noise is normal. But I just test drove one tonight from the same dealership, and it's definitely not normal, not even close.


Hello jsnowbordr47,

We understand why this is frustrating for you and do genuinely apologize for any inconvenience you’ve experienced with your Cruze. If you’d like, our team would be glad to contact the involved dealership to further investigate this situation. We’re available via private message and will need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and dealer name to get things started. I hope to hear from you soon.

To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit Privacy Statement | GM.com 


Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

I have not had to fight the service department very much. Their effectiveness seems to depend on their personal experience more than Chevy training or service bulletins.

Looks like was too quick in saying the wind noise was fixed. I still have a lot of noise at > 60mph (I usually just drive in town). I have 'Chevy service fatigue' right now. I plan trying to pinpoint the issue myself before taking it back in.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If you're near Michigan, my service department (including body shop) holds up to my stringent standards, and I'd be happy to help out.


----------

